# What Do you Think of Justin Beiber?



## AnthonyH (Jun 16, 2010)

The first thing that comes to most peoples head is.
OMFG This guys needs to hit puberty!!! He's a Homo and stuff!!!
And the girls worship him like a god. Like as if one cries because she LOVES Justin Beiber.

What are your thoughts on him?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate his music, but I don't know him, so I guess he might be cool.
It's hard to judge people when you've only heard their songs, lol.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 16, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> It's hard to judge people when you've only heard their songs, lol.



Or Videos? lol


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 16, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to judge people when you've only heard their songs, lol.
> ...



I've seen that. Still, most people are totally different IRL.


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have never met him so I can't say what I think about him.
who ever he is I think it's not good to make pages on facebook to make fun of him or call him a homo.
People are jealous of such a young boy earning lots of money.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jun 16, 2010)

I think he's sexy.


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 16, 2010)

I couldn't care less about him, until a few weeks ago I hadn't even heard of him.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 16, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> I have never met him so I can't say what I think about him.
> who ever he is I think it's not good to make pages on facebook to make fun of him or call him a homo.
> People are jealous of such a young boy earning lots of money.



Pretty Good point!
Kind of like Judging a book by its cover...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 16, 2010)

I think he's over-hyped. And I don't like his songs.


----------



## Portponky (Jun 16, 2010)

There's a bunch of videos of him solving cubes.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 16, 2010)

Portponky said:


> There's a bunch of videos of him solving cubes.



lol


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 16, 2010)

Lol, what a noob.


----------



## InfernoTowel (Jun 16, 2010)

His voice is...decent, I guess, but the type of songs he sings are ones that he's not sincere about and he just knows people will listen to them. I don't like the fact that he acts like he'd consider dating a fan, but the people making Facebook pages to insult him are overreacting.

He is, however, partially redeemed because he got popular over the internet and because, apparently, he can solve a 3x3.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeaa....
I heard he dated this older chick than him. Like in her 20's.
Kim KArdeshin somethin....Then he tweeted it and girls started sending her death threats not to touch JB.

haha enough gossip


----------



## nck (Jun 16, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > It's hard to judge people when you've only heard their songs, lol.
> ...



lolwut at 0:24
Isn't he Canadian?


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 16, 2010)

I enjoy his music.


----------



## fariq (Jun 16, 2010)

Never met him. Songs, I like to play acoustic version of some of his song. Insulting him, that's overreacting. Young kid, got many cash, many fans. His genre of music is what I like. 

People that insults him is just jealous.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 16, 2010)

fariq said:


> *Never met him.* Songs, I like to play acoustic version of some of his song. Insulting him, that's overreacting. Young kid, got many cash, many fans. His genre of music is what I like.
> 
> People that insults him is just jealous.


Really? I have.


----------



## fariq (Jun 16, 2010)

Good for you.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 16, 2010)

Like all the people who are in music for the money and publicity, he pretty much sucks. It's very rare that some pop music is actually good. His songs, are not. (I don't really know if he sings pop or not, but pop, rock, the same thing applies.)


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 16, 2010)

fariq said:


> Never met him. Songs, I like to play acoustic version of some of his song. Insulting him, that's overreacting. Young kid, got many cash, many fans. His genre of music is what I like.
> 
> People that insults him is just jealous.



you could have just used my Quote on the first page!


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 16, 2010)

ariasamie said:


> fariq said:
> 
> 
> > Never met him. Songs, I like to play acoustic version of some of his song. Insulting him, that's overreacting. Young kid, got many cash, many fans. His genre of music is what I like.
> ...



I'm not jealous at all, I just hate that kind of poorly constructed music.

Basically, when money is introduced to music, it always loses its quality. It's all about coming up with as many songs as possible in a short time. Almost like a car production factory. You now have to mix that up with a video clip that has an attractive person singing and there you go.

Nowadays, people are too lazy to appreciate well constructed music.


----------



## Enter (Jun 16, 2010)

AnthonyH said:


> Portponky said:
> 
> 
> > There's a bunch of videos of him solving cubes.
> ...



justin beiber method 
wow I need to get his album or sinlge


----------



## ariasamie (Jun 16, 2010)

Enter said:


> AnthonyH said:
> 
> 
> > Portponky said:
> ...



lol! he can't even hold the cube in his hands like a beginner!


----------



## LNZ (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't like him. And his music either.


----------



## ShortRubiksFreak (Jun 16, 2010)

well id just like to say that im a girl. and well im obviously not completely in love with him as you assume the female population to be. i prefer guys thanx; not that girly mouse that squeaks when trying to sing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 16, 2010)

apparently he can solve a rubiks cube in under 2 minutes.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 16, 2010)

I hate him. I hate the music of these days. He doesn't write his own songs, sing in his own voice, play an instrument, or make his own beats. That's how everyone is. I don't listen to hip-hop stations on the radio, because new hip-hop is the same. (old 90's hip hop was fine). I listen to alternative because I know they're songs mean something and they play instruments and no one cares how they look. today, like justin beiber, you only need to catchy name and good looks (according to "tweens") to became a "musician".


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 16, 2010)

He's cute. He knows how to cube. But I didn't know much of his songs. I've guessed a lot of girls will surely be mad of him.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 16, 2010)

idc


----------



## riffz (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it's quite presumptuous and stupid to assume that anyone who dislikes him is jealous of him...


----------



## zwapps (Jun 16, 2010)

i heard his music everywhere!
and it get's annoying after 3 times
so i hate his music, but i don't know him IRL


----------



## shelley (Jun 16, 2010)

As I recall a Justin Bieber thread has already been posted on this forum and that's already one thread too many.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 16, 2010)

When I first heard his songs, I thought some girl sang them. Then I saw it on youtube and thought, "So, he's sixteen, and still has a 5 year old's voice? Will he ever have to go through puberty?" :fp


----------



## Samania (Jun 16, 2010)

He's Hot. 

And people are big fat meanies when they say"OH SOMEONE TELL THIS GIRL TO SHUT UP.. or HE HASN'T HIT PUBERTY YET" 

Well <3 Justin Bieber. 

you spelt it wrong.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jun 16, 2010)

As a female, I don't like his music at all. They're catchy, but they're definitely not original or anything worth my time. He's seems like a nice guy though. I can live without his music. I've seen more attractive people than him anyway. I do think it's cute when my little cousins kareoke his songs and dance to them.=)


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 16, 2010)

He and Ludacris do not go well together.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 16, 2010)

1)I respect him for who he is. Though I still wonder what's up with his voice.
2)WHY DOES HE GET TO BE ON TV WITH A SUB-1 TIME WHILE MOST OF US ARE DOING SUB-30 SOLVES OUT IN THE PUBLIC?!


----------



## Samania (Jun 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 1)I respect him for who he is. Though I still wonder what's up with his voice.
> 2)WHY DOES HE GET TO BE ON TV WITH A SUB-1 TIME WHILE MOST OF US ARE DOING SUB-30 SOLVES OUT IN THE PUBLIC?!




I suggest that you go out and sing or dance well something impressive, and then BAM you solve a cube and score all the chicks.



CubesOfTheWorld said:


> He and Ludacris do not go well together.


Neither does swimming on dryland.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Jun 16, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> 2)WHY DOES HE GET TO BE ON TV WITH A SUB-1 TIME WHILE MOST OF US ARE DOING SUB-30 SOLVES OUT IN THE PUBLIC?!



That is exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2010)

Boring, gay, dumbass, more boring.

End.

Simple answer: :fp


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't know Justin Beiber
I only know bieber


----------



## xbrandationx (Jun 17, 2010)

Hes a cool guy and doesnt afraid of anything!


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 17, 2010)

I would destroy his cute ass.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 17, 2010)

I hate him ,but feel sorry for him.He's just another child star who is set to be a failure. Once he hits puberty he'll be gone. Oh yeah and I also hate disney "musicians".


----------



## Dene (Jun 17, 2010)

Lol he solves the cube? And lol he is a moron. "I don't even know what that is. We don't use that word in America. Is it something to do with basketball?"

Wow what a moron.


----------



## Edward (Jun 17, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> I hate him ,but feel sorry for him.He's just another child star who is set to be a failure. Once he hits puberty he'll be gone. Oh yeah and I also hate disney "musicians".



Not all child stars were failures after puberty
coughcoughmichealahchou


----------



## Meep (Jun 17, 2010)

Justin Jaffray is cool.


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 17, 2010)

He can solve the cube, AWESOME! xD


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 17, 2010)

Overhyped. But I'm not going to be a dumbass and say "HURRR I WOULD RATHER HIT PUBERTY BY THE TIME IM 16 RATHER THAN MAKE MILLIONS HURRRRR" because making millions would be pretty great.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 17, 2010)

Everytime I see him, I can't help but think to myself: he looks a little bit like Eric Limeback. That "Baby" song is really annoying.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

Guys stop being so mean. She has feelings too!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 17, 2010)

I actually didn't mind 1 or 2 of his songs, but I don't like his music. It seems like he's already getting pretty cocky, but hard to tell when you don't talk to him in real life.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 17, 2010)

^ That. He might be pretty cool in real life. I know kids that are pretty hilarious (in a good way) that still have pretty high voices (but probably not as high as Justin Bieber's, lol)


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 17, 2010)

Some say his testicles popped when he was 10 . . .


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jun 17, 2010)

Who is this beaver fellow?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> Who is this beaver fellow?



"So lots of cash for being Jewish. Makes being Jewish sound less meh."


----------



## Edmund (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't like his music and I honestly thought he was a girl when I first heard him. But I thought he was actually kind of funny on SNL and The Tonight Show. I mean he makes a lot of money of it so why would he stop just cause some kids don't like him.


----------



## oosit (Jun 17, 2010)

Fag. He was in the top 10 most search 'female' on the internet LOL. Myb he is a transvestite.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> ZamHalen said:
> 
> 
> > I hate him ,but feel sorry for him.He's just another child star who is set to be a failure. Once he hits puberty he'll be gone. Oh yeah and I also hate disney "musicians".
> ...



That doesn't count he's from when the music was pure.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 17, 2010)

meh.


----------



## AnthonyH (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmmm....
I think his voice just goes higher when singing. It is just wrong to make Facebook pages like 'HOMOHOMOHOMOHOMO' or 'Who names their Daughter JUSTIN?'

And yes I also thought it was a girl singing when I heard his songs...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 17, 2010)

I honestly have never heard of him.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Jun 17, 2010)

he's a faggot


----------



## Novriil (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm pretty neutral about him.
But to guitardude7241:


Spoiler


----------



## Tyrannous (Jun 17, 2010)

I think you spelled his name on in the thread title..

Justin B*ie*ber


----------



## riffz (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Jun 17, 2010)

like a lot of ppl said, i think hes gay


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, a young guy who has done well is obviously going to be called homosexual because he likes singing and trying to be fashionable...

While I don't have some kind of Bieber 'fever' it does really irritate me when people put this kid/others down. It would appear that every single girl aged 8-16 has some kind of infatuation with him, and if I had been born ten years later, I probably would too. Although few would admit it, I'm sure many of these males haters are somewhat jealous of his career/personal success (understandably) but rather than confess that, it is easier to just be extremely negative about him.

I don't especially enjoy his music, it's not really my thing, but he can certainly sing a lot better than several other famous musicians, so I don't actually object to him that much.

Also, it's Bieber, not Beiber.


----------



## Edmund (Jun 17, 2010)

I'd also like to say this about him: You guys laugh at his high voice and say haha he hasn't hit puberty. Well actually he can't do a lot of his songs live anymore because his voice has changed. I don't like listening to his music but I don't think he's gay, anyway his lyrics are about girls, not dudes.
His music is annoying, but he's making a lot of money so I don't blame him for doing it, and I don't think he is gay.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't care about his music but he CAN solve a cube, that's cool.

Some kids may start cubing because of him, that's cool.

So two thumbs up for Ms. Bieber


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yes, a young guy who has done well is obviously going to be called homosexual because he likes singing and trying to be fashionable...
> 
> While I don't have some kind of Bieber 'fever' it does really irritate me when people put this kid/others down. It would appear that every single girl aged 8-16 has some kind of infatuation with him, and if I had been born ten years later, I probably would too. Although few would admit it, I'm sure many of these males haters are somewhat jealous of his career/personal success (understandably) but rather than confess that, it is easier to just be extremely negative about him.
> 
> ...



Oh yes totally. As a guy, I am totally jealous of his pitch high voice and missing testicles. Also, I would for sure want to be chased by 8 year old years and the paparazzi. And he is amazing at the cube.

*NOT*


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 17, 2010)

Justin Bieber is gay prick


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jun 17, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a young guy who has done well is obviously going to be called homosexual because he likes singing and trying to be fashionable...
> ...



Actually, his voice isn't really that high anymore I don't think? I am not even going to comment on your ridiculous testicle comment which highlights my point exactly 

True, he may get people cubing actually, which is never a bad thing.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 17, 2010)

This was new on Sporcle a while back, I thought it was clever/interesting.
http://www.sporcle.com/games/penguinman95/AHHHH
Read the comments too.

Note: that does not represent my opinion on him; I don't actually have one.


----------



## Lorenzo (Jun 17, 2010)

http://www.tmz.com/2010/06/17/justin-bieber-drinking-cops-maryland-bar-woman-katie-underage-police/

This article deserves an award.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 17, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> This was new on Sporcle a while back, I thought it was clever/interesting.
> http://www.sporcle.com/games/penguinman95/AHHHH
> Read the comments too.



Best. Quiz. Ever.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 17, 2010)

Meep said:


> Justin Jaffray is cool.



Meep is cool.


----------



## Crosshash (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't know who's writing his music but their really doing a great job.

The production values are simply outstanding.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jun 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



[youtube]p9kQMX47ujU&feature=related[/youtube]
Yeah ummm...... I really don't think we want someone this dumb "promoting" cubing.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 17, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Oh it's still high. He's almost 17 too. He's 5 foot 4....


----------



## Innocence (Jun 18, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



He's not even 16 1/2 yet! Give him a break, I'm sure that there's others that are later than him.

Also it's a bit sad that people are criticising him for something he can't really help. I'm sure if he could, he would've started puberty at 12 with everyone else.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 18, 2010)

"he's already 1_ and his voice sounds like a 12-year-old!!"
"he's so gay!!"
"so freaking annoying!"

lol I think I have also seen comments like this about a youtube-cuber that you guys all know....xD


----------



## Samania (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, you guys are totally into criticizing Justin Bieber. 

Just listen to Nigahiga, Stop Worshipping him and Stop hating him. He's a kid, just like you.. and me. TEEHEE.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 18, 2010)

btw guys, is this him?

the name sounds pretty similar...


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 18, 2010)

I think he sucks at singing. And the only girls that are in love with him are like ten 11 or 12... or mostly younger. So I couldn't care less about that aspect. lol. All the girls my age think he's terrible and ugly. weird..


----------



## Samania (Jun 18, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> I think he sucks at singing. And the only girls that are in love with him are luck *ten 11 or 12*... or mostly younger. So I couldn't care less about that aspect. lol. All the girls my age think he's terrible and ugly. weird..


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 18, 2010)

Samania said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > I think he sucks at singing. And the only girls that are in love with him are luck *ten 11 or 12*... or mostly younger. So I couldn't care less about that aspect. lol. All the girls my age think he's terrible and ugly. weird..



lol What?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 19, 2010)

Stop being haters. Gawsh. I like Justin Bieber. I also respect him. This is a lot for a 16 year old to go through.

*interesting sidenote* If he went to a public school here in GA, he'd go to my high school!


----------



## Samania (Jun 19, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Stop being haters. Gawsh. I like Justin Bieber. I also respect him. This is a lot for a 16 year old to go through.
> 
> *interesting sidenote* If he went to a public school here in GA, he'd go to my high school!



YESS!!


----------



## goatseforever (Jun 19, 2010)

I came across a video of some concert of his on YouTube, he does indeed suck balls at singing live. 

With that said, I think calling another person things like "faggot", "gay", and "dumbass" (all ITT) is a bit much for someone you've never even met, and reveals your extreme butthurt.


----------



## Escher (Jun 19, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> I came across a video of some concert of his on YouTube, he does indeed suck balls at singing live.
> 
> With that said, I think calling another person things like "faggot", "gay", and "dumbass" (all ITT) is a bit much for someone you've never even met, and reveals your extreme butthurt.



This. <3 Goatseforever.


...Wait.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 19, 2010)

How do you guys know he's gay?


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jun 19, 2010)

LEAVE BIEBER ALONE!!!111


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 19, 2010)

You know, this is ALMOST EXACTLY like Michael Jackson again, but perhaps in a different order.
Michael was accused of being a child molester. Jusitn is accused of being gay. But in both sides, there is no real proof.
Michael often goes "AOW!" in his songs and sounds like a female. Justin just sounds like one normally. But we never made fun of Michael for that, so why on Justin?
The thing is, stupid and ignorant people just make assumptions and believe with what they hear without thinking of it.


----------



## Thompson (Jun 19, 2010)

He has catchy tunes, earns tons of money, and can get any girl he wants.. I like him. 

Oh ya, I also like his hair.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 19, 2010)

I think he's overrated. His music sucks and girls like him because of his looks. Kind of like a male version of Miley Cyrus....


----------



## Forte (Jun 19, 2010)

He's a good singer. He's not marketed to most of us, so it's no surprise that we don't like his music. If you specifically don't like him for something terrible that he has done or his attitude or w/e, then it's ok. But don't hate on him because of his music or because it's the general hype to hate him.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't hate Justin, I hate the music. I have no idea what his personality is, so I can't judge that.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 19, 2010)

I don't think.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 19, 2010)

Dene said:


> Lol he solves the cube? And lol he is a moron. "I don't even know what that is. We don't use that word in America. Is it something to do with basketball?"
> 
> *Wow what a moron*.



I agree. Justin Bieber is a duche.


----------



## Spyyder (Jun 19, 2010)

My thoughts:
He probably doesn't write his own music, I'd be surprised if he understood what he's singing about. I don't like the songs so I don't listen to them.

His hair looks like something is trying to eat his head.

I think his career will probably be a short lived success, and all the haters are just helping him right now. any publicity is good publicity. I'll use my brain power to worry about more important things than how much I hate/don't hate some kid.

I also think its a bit sad that this thread got so long. :/
*goes back to lurking*


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 19, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



All you're doing here is highlighting your own insecurities.


----------



## Meep (Jun 19, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> http://i41.tinypic.com/2udzz1t.jpg



I was gonna post that! Anywho:


----------



## Edward (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 19, 2010)

heh


----------



## Parity (Jun 19, 2010)

Edward said:


>



Oh my lol didn't even notice that was Erik at first..


----------



## lorki3 (Jun 19, 2010)

the title of the thread is wrong its justin bieber not justin beiber
I don't know much about him


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 19, 2010)

ZamHalen said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ZamHalen said:
> ...


That's not really relevant to how your voice is, though.



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> You know, this is ALMOST EXACTLY like Michael Jackson again, but perhaps in a different order.
> Michael was accused of being a child molester. Jusitn is accused of being gay. But in both sides, there is no real proof.
> Michael often goes "AOW!" in his songs and sounds like a female. Justin just sounds like one normally. But we never made fun of Michael for that, so why on Justin?
> The thing is, stupid and ignorant people just make assumptions and believe with what they hear without thinking of it.


----------



## olekosun (Jun 19, 2010)

His music indeed sounds very gay and I hate his songs, but I don't know him in person so I can't judge what he's like.

The worst song truly is Baby. :fp Every 'Baby'-hater, click here.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 19, 2010)

olekosun said:


> The worst song truly is Baby. :fp Every 'Baby'-hater, click here.



link fix'd


----------



## TrollingHard (Jun 19, 2010)

A guy who is receiving a lot of negative attention.

He's successful, don't bash him because you're not.


----------



## Luigimamo (Jun 19, 2010)

KILL HIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 19, 2010)

Lol, he can solve the cube.
Don't like his music.


----------



## denhil (Jun 19, 2010)

I dont really like his voice. Have any of u guys know Greyson Chance. Many people say he is a new beiber. His youtube channel is greyson97


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jun 19, 2010)

I simply love Justin Bieber!






Or is it the purple hoodie?


----------

